# New side markers installed



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

latest mid installed. ..clear sides..finally.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

They look nice!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

A nice change from the amber for sure.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

they look good Rage!! hey where did you get those rims? they look sick man


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

that looks great, btw whee did you get those headlights?! i love the entire look


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

As the guy on the recent C7 corvette gift to his girlfriend video said about that look..."Murdered out". Well done.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Nice! I can't believe what a difference such a small mod makes. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

looks awesome.


----------



## BlueTopazECO12 (Jan 2, 2012)

Where did you get those side markers? (I'm probably going to get yelled at for not using the search feature.. lol)


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Hey guys thanks for the compliments..the markers werw off ebay..search cruze side marker..came with led for $49...the headlights off aliexpress..vendor "gigi" something. .if you search cruze led headlight its v1 of the ushape lights. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

